# Dear Jon.......................



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Thanks for being a great asset to the online BMW community. :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Jon's name is misspelled in the forum name....:yikes:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Clem said:


> *Thanks for being a great asset to the online BMW community. :thumbup: *


*OH GOD!* *OH GOD!!*


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Raffi said:


> *Jon's name is misspelled in the forum name....:yikes: *


Ummm no it's not :angel:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon,

Thanks for being the great human being that you are.

I'm not sure what my contribution to this planet is, but I thank you for yours.

 

Ha ha--just messin' with ya, little buddy.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Isn't a 'Dear Jon' a bad thing . . . is the real 'Jon' leaving us


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> *Thanks for being a great asset to the online BMW community. :thumbup: *


Hey Jon... I think Clem likes your asset.

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Clem said:


> *
> 
> Ummm no it's not :angel: *


Not anymore!


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Has anyone else noticed that Jon isnt the moderator of his very own board


----------

